# DER/DIE/DAS schönste GT 2007 - WETTBEWERB für jedermann mit tollen Preisen !



## Kint (1. Februar 2008)

*so herrschaften es ist mal wieder soweit - der wettbewerb startet. 
*


worum geht's ? 
das schönste GT bike je kategorie unter all denen der forenuser zu ermitteln. 

warum geht's ? 
weil a) wir schöne räder sehn wollen, b) nette preise winken und c) Ruhm und Ehre über die Sieger ausgeschüttet werden. 

wie geht's ? 
ganz einfach - *die regeln:*


1.
der Wettbewerb läuft vom 01.02.2008 bis zum 29.02.2008 23.59 Uhr. alles was zu spät eingeht kommt nicht mit...

2.
Mitmachen darf jedes GT (also Fahrrad mit von "GT" hergestellten/ verkauften Rahmen - Dyno, und kustomkruiser sind auch zulässig)

3.
Jeder Teilnehmer darf 1 Fahrrad pro Kategorie (also insgesamt maximal 6 und jedes bike nur in einer kategorie einstellen. 

4.
Das rad muss in eine der folgenden 6 Kategorien passen und Regelkonform sein (kriterien in klammern) 
a): *HARDTAIL* (MTB [Breitreifen>= 1,7"] 26" oder 29" Laufräder- starres heck oder rigid)
b): *FULLY* (MTB [Breitreifen>= 1,7"] 26" oder 29" - vollgefedert mit HECK-federweg < 145mm)
c): *28er* (LRS > 26", [schmale bereifung < 1,7" breit] Rennräder, trekking und crossbikes)
d): *DDD* (Bmx, DownhillDualDirt bikes etc - fullys mit mehr als 145 mm FW und hardtails oder rigid)
e): *SINGLESPEED* (ein gang ist pflicht - egal ob 26, 28 oder 29er )
f): *Classic GTs* (alles was Rahmentechnisch bis einschliesslich 1994 gebaut wurde und timecorrect aufgebaut ist)

Timecorrect heist: abgesehen von REIFEN; KETTE; KASETTE, KettenBLÄTTERN; ZÜGEN und deren HÜLLEN; SATTEL sowie PEDALEN müssen die verbauten komponenten im produktionsjahr des Rahmens erhältlich gewesen sein.

Wenn ein Rad mehreren kategorien entspricht ( bspw, sowohl Fully als auch classic kriterien sind erfüllt) - dann kann der user selbst entscheiden wo er es einstellen will

5. 
Es werden ausschliesslich Kompletträder zum Wettbewerb zugelassen, im momentanen Zustand - und mit MAXIMAL 4 fotos die die folgenden Ansichten zeigen:

a: Komplettansicht (vorzugsweise rechts )
b: Antriebsstrang (Kurbel/Pedal/Kette/Umwerfer/Schaltwerk/Kasette)
c: Cockpit (Lenker/Vorbau/ Shifter etc...)
d: Wunschfoto (jeder suche sich das Detail aus das er gerne noch gezeigt hätte)

zu den fotos bitte die kategorie vermerken. 
wer möchte schreibt etwas dazu, zb. eine komponentenliste oder das dies das bike von gary T zum Brötchenholen war, allerdings sollte das nachvollziehbar sein.

6. 
Mit ausschluss wird bestraft, wer entweder die fotos nachbearbeitet - Photoshop und Konsorten sind nicht erwünscht - oder die fotos von externen seiten (imageshack, photobucket) verlinkt. Pflicht ist die Fotos über das MTB - news Fotoalbum bereit zu stellen. [ im eigenen ibc Fotoalbum hochladen, wenn die bilder "on" sind dann unter den bildern den "BBCODE" für thumbnail markieren und per rechtsklick kopieren, dann im beitrag einfügen]

7.
Alle in dieser Zeit in dem sammelfred geposteten Bikes die diesen Regeln entsprechen werden in den Wettberwerb mit einbezogen. Die Auswertung/kontrolle übernehme ich - Die abstimmung selbst erfolgt über das Forum in dem Zeitraum vom 10.3 bis 24.3 2008 . Wir vergeben Preise für die Gewinner der jeweiligen Kategorien, wenn genug zusammenkommt (Preise sind "Spenden" von Mitgliedern) auch für die 2. bzw 3. plazierten... Die Auswertung erfolgt über abstimmung (ALLE forenuser können abstimmen auch teilnehmer - in jeder Kategorie mit je drei stimmen (1.-3 Punkte, 2. -2 Punkte; 3. -1 punkt), der nach auswertung punkthöchste pro kategorie ist erster etc... punktgleichheit führt zu losentscheid.

8. 
Diese regeln sind fix und werden jetzt nicht mehr diskutiert. *In diesem thread werden nur Bikes gepostet* wer Fragen hat kann sie hier gerne stellen :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=310732


good luck.


----------



## Bastieeeh (2. Februar 2008)

Ich dachte schon, du schaffst es gar nicht mehr... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (2. Februar 2008)

Preise die zb bis dato gespendet wurden sind (damit ihr seht das es sich lohnt) :

 - 1x Ritchey Z-Max Drahr, 26*2,1 & 1X Conti Explorer USB, 26*2,1, 
 -  neuwertiger Steuersatz FSA The Pig in blau in 1 1/8 Zoll 
 -  einen satz maxxis ignitor 2.1
 -  nen roten elox riser 
 -  gt wasserflasche (neu mit cage) ,gt lenkerendstopfen nib, ketenstrebenschutz nib etc...

und da kommt mit sicher heit noch mehr zusammen....

*und bitte keine kommentare nur bikes ! - merci *

PS wer sich ein bild machen will wie so ein post mit bildern aussehen sollte : hier vom letzten Jahr mannis "dalmatiner" :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3396785&postcount=19


----------



## jomaxbax (2. Februar 2008)

Ja wahnsinn, sieht so aus als wär ich erster....

Kategorie Hardtail

*GT Zaskar* Bj. 2000 oder 2001
RockShox Psylo
Deore XT Antriebsstrang
Magura Marta

Grüße aus Freiburg


----------



## Bastieeeh (2. Februar 2008)

Sehr schönes Zaskar, gefällt mir gut!


----------



## gremlino (2. Februar 2008)

*Kategorie Fully*
Mein geliebtes GT LTS....

Komplettansicht:





Antriebsstrang:





Cockpit:





Wunschfoto:




Leider ist das Bike nicht ganz sauber und die Fotos sind in dem Keller aufgenommen, aber ich denke das passt!  


*Teileliste:*
*Rahmen: *GT LTS 18" bb 1996
*Steuersatz:* Cane Creek 
*Gabel: *RS Judy DH 1996
*Kurbel: *XTR 1995 (mit Blättern in XTR grau 2006)
*Innenlager:* XTR
*Pedale: *Ritchey *(von Hand hochglanzpoliert)*
*Stütze: *Syncros Hardcore
*Klemme:* GT
*Sattel:* Selle Italia Flite Kevlar 1996
*Vorbau:* Concept Titan *(passt farblich perfekt zur hinteren Wippe)*
*Lenker: *Answer DH 1995
*Flaschenhalter: *Ringle H2O
*Griffe: *GT red
*Züge: *Shimano
*Schaltwerk:* XTR 
*Shifter:* XT
*Umwerfer: *XT
*Kette:* XT
*Kassette:* XT
*Bremsen:* Magura HS 22 Race Line *(von Hand hochglanzpoliert)*
*Bremshebel:* Magura HS 22 Race Line *(von Hand hochglanzpoliert)*
*Laufräder:* X-treme/DT-swiss black
*Reifen: *Continantal Flow
*Schnellspanner:* X-treme


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. Februar 2008)

Kategorie 28"
GT Outpost auf 28" umgebaut



Antrieb



Cockpit



Wunschfoto, hier der Bestimmungszweck



Auststattung siehe Bilder


----------



## zingel (2. Februar 2008)

nach der freundlichen Verlinkung aus dem Classic Forum mach ich hier natÃ¼rlich auch mit  


*Kategorie Classic*

*GT Timberline 1985*

1984 stieg GT in den wachsenden MTB-Markt ein. Ihre ersten Mountainbikes waren stark an das Design ihrer BMX-Cruiser angelehnt. Das berÃ¼hmte Triple Triangle Design wurde erst 1987 eingefÃ¼hrt.

Mein Timberline hab ich mit einer Kompletten Deerhead Gruppe und den fÃ¼r GT Ã¼blichen SR Parts aufgebaut. Da man dem Rahmen deutlich ansieht, dass GT aus der BMX-Ecke kommt, hab ich dem Bike BMX-typisch noch ein wenig Farbe eingehaucht.

Speclist

Frame: 	Ishiwata CrMo 4130
Fork : 	CrMo 4130
Rims: 	Araya 26x1.75
Hubs: 	SR Sakae
Spokes: 	DT 4x
Tires: 	Mongoose âWinnerâs Choiseâ, blue
Pedals: 	SR BMX
Crank: 	SR Sakae
Chain: 	Shimano
Rear Cogs: 	Shimano M700
Bottom Bracket: 	SR
Front Derailleur: 	Shimano M700
Rear Derailleur: 	Shimano M700
Shifters: 	Shimano M700
Grips: 	GT Aâme, blue
Handlebars: 	Rizer, steel
Stem: 	SR
Headset: 	GT Epoch
Brake: 	Shimano M700
Levers: 	Shimano M700
Saddle: 	Kashimax Aero, blue
Seat Post: 	SR Laprade
Quick release: 	none
Colors: 	chrome
Size (c/c): 	18â
Serial #: 	GT5B812


Komplett




Antrieb




Cockpit




In Use





GrÃ¼sse aus der Schweiz
Stef


----------



## cyclery.de (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

anbei mein 2007er GT DHi für die Kategorie FULLY:

















Die Ausstattung ist bis auf den Laufradsatz und die Reifen original.

Bleibt wohl nur noch zu sagen, dass ich mir viel Erfolg wünsche  

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Triturbo (2. Februar 2008)

Kategorie : DDD
Bike : GT Chucker 1.0 Originalzustand, nur das vr. hat die XT 08 Disc in 180mm bekommen und die gabel ne weiche feder.





@ all : viel glück


----------



## Bursar (2. Februar 2008)

gemeldet für die Kategorie c

Mein schönstes (und einzigstes) GT in 2007:






GT Edge aus Reynolds 853
Dura Ace Kurbel und Stütze
Ultegra Naben, Campagnolo Montreal Felgen mit je 28 Speichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (2. Februar 2008)

Kategorie Hardtail:

GT Zaskar 1996 16 Zoll in Ballburnished:
- RS SID Team 2006
- XTR 900 Antrieb
- XT 739 STI und V-Brakes
- GT Hadley Naben in Mavic XC717 Felgen
- STM Titan Schnellspanner
- Syncros Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker
- Flite Sattel
- ca. 10,6kg

Gefahren wird das Rad nicht von mir sondern von meiner Freundin.
Ihr könnt euch aber denken wer es aufgebaut hat und genau so wie seine eigenen Räder pflegt...  


Seitenansicht:




Antrieb:




Cockpit:




Wunschbild:




Gruss,
Paul


----------



## kingmoe (3. Februar 2008)

Meine Waldmaschine (Teileliste für die Freaks steht unten  )


















Teileliste mit Kommentar  

Basis & Anbauteile:
Rahmen: GT Ruckus One Point Zero 2005 (Neu bei CNC gekauft   )
Gabel: Marzocchi MX Comp (die dritte im Haus, ohne Schnickschnack, ich mag sie)
Vorbau: MJ Dirt (saustabil aber nicht ganz so klotzig)
Lenker: Xtreme Big Bar (nomen est omen)
Griffe: weiche Lock on
Steuersatz: King in rasta (ohne Worte)
Stütze: Ritchey Comp (ich mag die 2-Schrauben-Klemmung)
Sattel: SDG irgendwas (original GT von meinem i-Drive5)
Sattelklemme: GT Taiwandingsbums

Antrieb:
Kurbel und Innenlager: Truvativ FireX (auch vom i-Drive5 geklaut)
Pedale: Odyssey Black Widow Lite (mit großen Black Widow Käfigen gepimpt)
SW: XT Shadow, UW: XT, Kette: XT, Kassette: XT (zuverlässigkeit ist Trumpf)
Shifter: Deore (billig und gut gerastert, mag ich lieber als LX, XT...)

Verzögern:
Bremshebel: XT M739 KOMPLETT schwarz (musste ich 2 Paar für kaufen und Hebel tauschen)
Bremsen: Avid BB5 (gutes Nassbremsverhalten, simple Wartung)
Alle Züge: GT by Jagwire

LRS: (alles stabil und nicht zu teuer)
Naben: VR Novatec Disc (auf Steckachse umbaubar), HR XT Disc
Felgen: Sun Singletrack gold
Reifen: Maxxis Larsen TT 2.35 (Grip Grip Grip!)
Speichen: DT Comp schwarz

Sonstiges:
Leitungsführung vo.: Hope gold
FlaHa-Schrauben: Alu gold


----------



## hoeckle (3. Februar 2008)

Aus der Not eine Tugend....

Da mich Umzug, Kindeserziehung und leider fehlende Werkstatt, davon abhalten das so umzusetzen wie ich mir das vorstelle, daß andere Projekt ja von Zingel nun für dieses Jahr schon präsentiert ist, nun halt Titan einfach... 


Kategorie SSP:














Gabel Tange (mit GT Aufkleber gepimpt)
Acros AH-06 (kam mit dem Rahmen)
Naben 950er (fixedless  , noch...)
Mavix XM 719 
Syncros Lenker
Syncros Sattelstütze
Race Face Rizer
Magura HS 22
TWP Hebel
Grafton Kurbel
XT Innenlager
GT Flats
Scott 2.35
Brooks Swift


Also eine bunte Mischung aus der Restekiste...  


Toitoitoi allen Beteiligten...


----------



## hoeckle (4. Februar 2008)

*UPDATE*


----------



## Kruko (4. Februar 2008)

Kategorie B Fully

GT STS DH (1997)

Komplett:





Antrieb:





Cockpit:





Detail:





Rahmen: GT STS DH (1997)
Gabel: Rock Shox Duke XC
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Super Deluxe
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Schaltung: Shimano XT
Kurbel: Shimano LX
Vorbau: Race Face System
Lenker: Race Face Low Riser Air Alloy
Griffgummi: Ritchey WCS
Pedale: Shimano SPD
Bremse: Magura HS 33 Quicksilver m. Stahlflexleitungen
Sattelstütze: Roox
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Max
Naben; Shimano XT
Felgen: Mavic 217
Reifen: Ritchey Z-Max
Computer: Shimano Flight Deck


----------



## mountymaus (4. Februar 2008)

*Kategorie F Classic GT's*

*GT Karakoram von 1992*

*Rahmen:* GT Karakoram 1992
*Gabel:* GT 
*Steuersatz:* Shimano XT
*Vorbau:* GT Flip-Flop
*Lenker:* GT
*Griffgummi:* Ritchey WCS (leider neu)
*Shifter:* Shimano XT
*Umwerfer:* Shimano 
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano LX
*Bremse vorn:* Shimano DX
*Bremse hinten:* U- Brake Shimano
*Sattelstütze:* GT
*Sattel:* Selle Italia LDY (Das Rad wird schließlich auch bewegt!!)
*Naben:* Shimano XT
*Felgen:* Matrix
*Reifen vorn:* Spezialiced
*Reifen hinten:* Pegasus

Karakoram Komplett:





Karakoram Antrieb:





Karakoram Cockpit:





Karakoram Wunschbild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (6. Februar 2008)

Kategorie Fully:

GT STS 1000DS 1998 16 Zoll:
- RS Revelation Team
- RS Super Deluxe Dämpfer
- Race Face Evolve Kurbeln
- Shimano XT08 Schaltung
- Magura Louise BAT Bremsen 180/160
- Mavic Crosstrail Laufradsatz
- Ritchey Pro Vorbau, Lenker und Stütze, WCS Steuersatz
- Flite Classic Sattel
- ca. 13,7kg

Momentan mein allround Bike...

Seitenansicht:




Antrieb:




Cockpit:




Wunschbild:




Gruss,
Paul


----------



## mini.tom (6. Februar 2008)

möchte hier bitte auch mitmachen - wäre das mit diesem bike ok 












morgen wird es zum ersten mal gefahren 
weitere bilder in meiner galerie 
mfg
tom


----------



## Ketterechts (7. Februar 2008)

Kategorie B Fully

GT LTS THERMOPLAST ( 1996 )

Komplett:





Antrieb:





Cockpit:





Detail:





Rahmen: GT LTS THERMOPLAST 1996
Gabel: Rock Shox Judy XC
Dämpfer: Fox Vanilla
Steuersatz: Synchros
Schaltung: Shimano XTR
Kurbel: Shimano XTR
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Syncros
Griffgummi: Ritchey TGV
Pedale: Shimano 737
Bremse vorne : Rock Shox Scheibenbremse 
Bremse hinten : XTR V-Brake
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite 
Nabe vorne : White Industries Disc Nabe - 3-Loch - speziell für die Rock Shox Disc Scheibe 
Nabe hinten - GT Hadley
Felgen: Sun Big Mammoth
Reifen: Continental Vapor 2,3"
Computer: Sigma


----------



## Kruko (7. Februar 2008)

Mein zweiter Beitrag im Wettbewerb:

Kategorie Hardtail

GT Zaskar LE (1996) rot eloxiert

Komplett




Antrieb




Lenkzone




Detail




Die meisten kennen das Rad ja. Verändert wurden seit dem Treffen im September: Flaschenhalter, Pedale und ein flacherer Vorbau. 

Teileliste ist dem Komplettfoto beigefügt. Mehr Bilder in der Galerie


----------



## toncoc (8. Februar 2008)

kategorie e.) SSP

92er gt timberline


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. Februar 2008)

Katergorie F, Classic GT

GT Outpost, Bj 89 Model 90 (richtig so Kint )
Original Ausstattung

Gesamtansicht



Antrieb



Cockpit



So wirds verwendet



Ausstattung auf Nachfrage, soll ja das schönste GT werden und nicht das am teuersten Ausgestattete


----------



## Boramaniac (9. Februar 2008)

Hi @ all,

dann möchte ich mich auch gerne an dem Wettbewerb beteiligen.
Vielleicht hab ich, oder das Bike eine kleine Chance. 
Aber der olympische Gedanke zählt: Dabei sein ist alles...  

*Kategorie: Fully*

*GT STS 1000DS*  - _*Projekt: IRBIS*_ (Schneeleopard)



 

 

 



Die technischen Details:




Gruß Boramaniac


----------



## zaskar-le (9. Februar 2008)

*Kategorie: Hardtail *

GT Zaskar 1993, ball burnished
19", serial# 10931531

Mein allererstes Bike > dauerhaft unverkäuflich. 
Mein derzeit (noch) einziges, fahrfertiges GT.
Das unproblematischste Pferdchen in meinem kleinen Stall.
Draufsteigen und einfach losfahren - klappt seit 15 Jahren.
Mein Alltagsbike seit 1993, natürlich nicht mehr NOS. 
Hat schon böse Sachen überlebt; gewollte Patina vorhanden.
*Vieles ist vergänglich - mein Zassi bleibt   *


----------



## BonelessChicken (9. Februar 2008)

*Kategorie F: Classic GTs*

*GT Karakoram Elite 1991*

Komplettansicht




Antriebstrang




Cockpit




Wunschfoto




*Rahmen:* GT Karakoram Elite 1991 (Paintjob: Nightsky, Grösse: 18")
*Gabel:* GT Triple Trac
*Steuersatz:* Tioga Avenger 1 1/8"
*Vorbau:* GT 1 1/8"
*Lenker:* GT Alu
*Griffe:* Ritchey
*Schalthebel:* Shimano Deore XT
*Bremshebel:* Shimano Deore DX
*Umwerfer:* Shimano DX
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano Deore DX
*Innenlager:* Shimano Deore XT 73 mm, Achslänge 122 mm
*Kurbel:* Shimano Deore DX
*Pedale:* SR
*Kette:* Shimano Deore XT
*Kassette:* Shimano Deore DX
*Bremse vorne:* Shimano Deore DX
*Bremse hinten:* Shimano Deore DX U-Brake
*Sattelstütze:* Kalloy 26,4 mm
*Sattel:* GT
*Sattelschnellspanner:* GT Alu
*Naben:* Shimano Deore DX
*Schnellspanner:* Shimano Deore DX
*Felgen:* Ritchey Vantage Comp
*Reifen:* Ritchey MegaBite 2.0


----------



## zwinki86 (10. Februar 2008)

servus...

hier mein 2tage altes gt zaskar

Kategorie: Hardtail 

rahmen: GT ZASKAR TEAM IN XL
gabel:    MAGURA DURIN 100 IN GELB
antrieb/schaltung: SHIMANO XT
bremsen: SHIMANO XT
vorbau/lenker: SYNTACE
sattelstütze/sattel: THOMSON ELITE/FLITE
laufräder: SHIMANO SYSTEMLAUFRADF XT
reifen: VORNE: NOBBY NIC   HINTEN: RACING RALPH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT_Frodo (10. Februar 2008)

Hier mein erstes, liebstes und einziges MTB, das bisher alles überlebt hat:
GT Terramoto BJ 94

Da ich damit die ersten Jahre noch zur Schule gefahren bin, hat der Lack leider jede Menge Kampfspuren, aber die habe ich ja mittlerweile selber auch.


----------



## Ketterechts (10. Februar 2008)

Kategorie A Hardtail

GT PANTERA - non Shimano

Komplett:





Antrieb:





Cockpit:





Detail:





Rahmen: GT PANTERA lackiert in Sunburst Red Metallic
Gabel: Rock Shox Mag 21
Steuersatz: Tioga
Schaltung: Suntour XC Pro / Expert
Kurbel: Suntour Xc Pro MD
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Checker Pig
Griffgummi: Ritchey TGV
Pedale: Ritchey
Bremse vorne : Suntour XC Pro 
Bremse hinten : Suntour XCD Rollercam
Sattelstütze: GT
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite 
Laufräder : Suntour XC Pro GG Naben und Ukai Felgen 
Reifen: Panaracer Dart / Smoke


----------



## Ketterechts (11. Februar 2008)

Kategorie F Classic

GT TEQUESTA

Komplett:





Antrieb :





Cockpit:





Detail:







Rahmen: GT TEQUESTA lackiert in Reinweiß
Gabel: original GT
Steuersatz: Shimano XT 1"
Schaltung: Shimano XT
Kurbel: Shimano XT schwarz
Vorbau: original GT
Lenker: Odyssey Stealth
Griffgummi: original GT
Pedale: Shimano XT
Bremse vorne : Shimano XT schwarz 
Bremse hinten : Shimano XT U-Brake 
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite 
Laufräder : hinten schwarze XT Nabe und Mavic Felge - vorne schwarze Syncros Nabe und Alesa Hard Rock  
Reifen: Panaracer Smoke / Ritchey Megabyte


----------



## cleiende (11. Februar 2008)

Kategorie A, Hardtail
*GT Karakoram, Bj 1992*

Zum Rad:
Das Karakoram ist mein erstes MTB und leistet mir seit 1992 gute Dienste.
Damals hatte ich die Wahl zwischen Marin und GT. Die Marins waren etwas leichter und hatten die grelleren Lackierungen, gelb, giftgrün, etc. Dagegen waren die GTs einfach exklusiver und hatten neben dem Rennsportnimbus auch noch die ausgefallene Rahmenform.

Zeitreise ins Jahr 1992, Radsport SMIT in Darmstadt:
Beim Kauf hatten mein Bruder und ich die Wahl aus drei Karakorams: 2x in 20" (schwarz, tequila sunrise), 1x in 18" tequila. Und weil ich damals kein grelles Rad haben wollte nahm ich das 20" Karakoram in schwarz. Heute könnte ich mich in den Hintern beissen...
Mit den Jahren fand ich den 20" Rahmen zu groß und bin auf 19" und 18" Rahmen umgestiegen.

Seither:
Am Rad ist wenig original geblieben. Als ich 18 Monate später mein Zaskar gekauft habe wurden erstmal die Karakoram-Teile angebaut. Mit der Zeit ist vieles einfach verschlissen und ich habe mir nicht die Mühe gemacht wieder alte Teile dranzubauen. Letzlich fahre ich meine Räder und da ist es nicht immer hilfreich komplett mit Bauteilen anno 1992 herumzufahren.
Das Rad ist mittlerweile mein Stadtrad, es hat alle drei Kinder im (Cannondale) Anhänger gezogen und in der "dunklen Jahreszeit" fahre ich mit diesem Stahlross ins Büro. Klar, die Familienradtouren macht es auch mit.
Das Karakoram läuft im Jahr gute 1000 Kilometer.

Was noch kommt:
Im Sommer 2008 wird es komplett auseinandergenommen, die Steinschlagmacken werden gesäubert und mit Lack aufgefüllt sowie Rahmen & Gabel mit Fluidfilm konserviert. Es soll ja noch weitere 15 Jahre rollen.
 

Fotos:

a Seite




thumbnail




b Antrieb




thumbnail




c Cockpit




thumbnail:




d Freie Wahl




thumbnail




Ausstattungsliste


----------



## ReeN! (11. Februar 2008)

*Kategorie D: DDD*

*GT Chucker 1.0*

Seite:


Cockpit:


Antrieb:


Detail:

​
Hab das Fahrrad jetz mal nicht extra geputzt, das es sich ja um Disziplinen handelt, die idealerweise nicht in klinisch sauberen Umgebungen betriebe werden.
Auf jeden Fall drück ich allen die Daumen!

frYd!

!R


----------



## Backfisch (11. Februar 2008)

Kategorie: DDD

GT Ruckus... so 'ne Art Freerider (für groben Einsatz und hohes Fahrergewicht  )

Komplett:




Antrieb:




Cockpit:




Detail:


----------



## GTdanni (14. Februar 2008)

Da hier lange nichts passiert ist nun mein Beitrag zur Kategorie c. 

Mein Rennrad, wie immer ungeputzt, trägt es stolz die Spuren der vielen tausenden Kilometer die wir zusammen zurücklegen.  





















Zur Ausstattung muss ich ja nicht viel sagen, man kann ja alles sehen. 
Wiegt auf jeden Fall fast 10Kg und macht alles mit, selbst Geländefahrten manchmal.  


Cu Danni


----------



## Triturbo (14. Februar 2008)

update zum  GT chucker 1.0

Cockpit :




Antrieb :




Wunschfoto :




(da sich doch alle für mehr bilder entschieden haben. das pinke ding an der nabe ist pflicht für unser kleines team  )


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. Februar 2008)

Kategorie A = Hardtail
GT Avalanche



Cockpit



Antrieb



Wunschbild



(Firmtech sieht von vorn genial aus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (16. Februar 2008)

Dann schick ich doch mal das neue Ross meiner Liebsten ins Rennen.

Kategorie: B - Fully
GT I.Drive5

Bisschen Info vorab (viele von euch kennen sicher den Aufbauthread zu diesem Rad )

Geplant als Ersatz für das Focus Vario meiner Freundin hab ich ihr seit letztem Jahr im Geheimen dieses I.Drive5 aufgebaut. Der Rahmen wurde in ihrer Wunschfarbe pulverbeschichtet und neue, angefertigte Decals bekommen.

Jetz aber zu den Bildern:

Seite:




Antrieb:




Cockpit:




Wunschbild:


----------



## zingel (16. Februar 2008)

hab hier in der Familie noch eins gefunden  

*Gekauft 1994 von meinem Bruder.* Er fuhr damit 1995 die Schweizermeisterschaft ...hat aber trotz dem Bike nicht für's Podest gereicht   1997 kaufte er sich ein LTS und das LE ging an mich. Ich fuhr damit in fünf Jahren etwa zwei Antriebe durch. Danach gings zurück an meinen Bruder. Vor zwei Jahren hab ich's ihm wieder originalgetreu Aufgebaut. Einzig Rahmen, Sattelstütze und Lenker sind seit Anfang dabei. Leider hab ich keine 94er Decals mehr gefunden.


*GT Zaskar LE 1994*

*Kategorie Classic*


Specs:

Fork 	GT CrMo 
Rims	Mavic 230
Hubs	Shimano XT M737
Spokes	DT 3x
Tires	IRC Mythos 1.9
Pedals	Time
Crank	White Industries
Chain	Shimano HG90
Rear Cogs	Shimano XT M737
Bottom Bracket	Syncros
Front Derailleur	Shimano XT M737
Rear Derailleur	Shimano XT M737, short cage
Shifters	Shimano LX 
Grips	Pedros
Handlebars	Flatbar GT
Stem	Syncros
Headset	Tioga
Brake	Shimano XT M737
Levers	Dia Compe SSD7
Saddle	Flite, grey
Seat Post	GT
Quick release	Kore
Colors	ball burshined
Size (c/c)	46.5cm (18)
Serial #	09935642


Ganz




Antrieb




Cockpit




Wahl


----------



## [email protected] (17. Februar 2008)

*Katerogie: Fully* B
Das ist mein ´96 LTS. Ein eher kleines, aber sehr wendiges Fahrrad, mit dem ich auch einige kleine Rennen gefahren bin. Nachdem ich es nun mehr als drei Jahre im Keller habe stehen lassen, hatte ich mich Anfang des Jahres entschieden, es wieder zu reanimieren. Ich werde es wohl nicht ganz bis zum Endtermin schaffen, deshalb stelle ich es schon mal rein. Es wird noch Änderungen an der Kettenführung geben und wenn die Hope Scheibenbremse von ihrer Generalüberholung wieder da ist, wird auch diese mein Bike schmücken. 
Ich wünsche allen viel Glück und ich habe hier schon einpaar sehr schöne Räder gesehen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. Februar 2008)

Katergorie E, Single Speed
GT Tempest



Antrieb



Cockpit



Wunschbild



Dient als BMX Ersatz, da ich zum ersten ein bischen zu groß dafür bin und zum zweiten meine Tochter das Performer für sich beansprucht.


----------



## versus (17. Februar 2008)

so nun mal was von mir. endlich fertig, das xcr mit discs und in neuem glanz (hinterbau ;-) - kategorie fully:

seite




antrieb




cockpit




wunschfoto




grobe teileliste:

xcr 1000 team rahmen in 18", bzw. M
manitou skareb super air
fox float dämpfer
syncros vorbau + lenker
ritchey wcs stütze 
xt innenlager, kurbel, umwerfer, schaltwerk
sram rocket shifter
ringle bottlecage
time atac carbon world champion 

neu:
hinterbau mit allen lagern
magura marta sl
mavic crosslink disc
conti speed king supersonic
fizik nisene

gewicht 12,1kg


----------



## versus (17. Februar 2008)

und gleich noch die kategorie rennrad hinterher - ZR 2000:

seite




antrieb 




cockpit




wunschfoto




teileliste:

GT zr 2000 rahmen in 56cm
mavic cosmic expert 
conti grand prix 4000 (schwarz/silber)
syncros vorbau und sattelstütze
flite genuine gel
3t forma 4 lenker 
campagnole veloce ergopower
campagnolo avanti schaltwerk
dura ace umwerfer + kassette
race face turbine ib kurbeln
titan innenlager
ritchey v3 road 
miche bremsen
elite ciussi flaschenhalter
gewicht glatt 9kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (18. Februar 2008)

Kategorie Hardtail

















GT Zaskar 1997
DT Hügi Naben
XT/Sram 9.0
Manitou Axel
HS33 D
Syncros Vorbau und Sattelstütze


----------



## oliversen (19. Februar 2008)

Also nun ich,

Zuerst mein 95er Psyclone fuer die Katergorie Hardtail.
Mein erster Stahlrahmen seit fast 20 Jahren...  Mann, Mann, Mann... wie doch die Zeit vergeht. Egal, der Aufbau hat Spass gemacht und es faehrt sich grossartig.

Die Bilder:
Seitenansicht:




Antrieb:




Lenker:




Eloxdetail:




Teileliste:
Rahmen: GT Psyclone 1995
Gabel: Manitou Skareb Super
Steuersatz: Chris King
Schaltung: Sram X.O
Kurbel: Race Face Deuce XC
Vorbau: Control Tech Scandium
Lenker: Control Tech Scandium
Bremse: Avid SD Ti
Sattelstütze: Control Tech Scandium
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite TT
Naben: Ringle 
Felgen: Sun
Reifen: Kenda Klimalite 


Dann mein ZR Team. Importiert aus den USA. Ich musste mein altes Giant TCR1 dafuer schlachten. Ein paar Teile sind neu, aber im wesentlichen ein sehr guenstiges Bike mit hohem Spassfaktor. Aber seht selbst:

Seitenansicht:




Antrieb:




Lenker:




Hintern:




Teileliste:
Rahmen: GT Lotto ZR Team 1999
Gabel: Noname Corbon
Steuersatz: Crane Creek C3
Schaltung: Shimano Ultegra/105
Kurbel: Shimano Ultegra
Vorbau: Easton EA70
Lenker: Cinelli
Bremse: Shimano Ultegra
Sattelstütze: Easton EC70
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Trans Am
Laufraeder: Shimano 
Reifen: Hutchinson 

Freue mich schon auf die Auswahl.

oliversen


----------



## tomasius (20. Februar 2008)

Hola! 

Mist, jetzt ist es dreckig!   Aber es muss ja nicht immer alles NOS bleiben 

*Kategorie F CLASSIC GT*

*GT XIZANG 1990/ 1991*

Komplett





Antrieb





Cockpit





Wunschfoto






*Rahmen:* GT XIZANG 1990/ 1991, G 18038 

*Gabel:* GT 2x4

*Steuersatz:* Shimano XT, HP-M736

*Vorbau:* Syncros Cattleprod

*Lenker:* k.A.

*Griffe:* Ritchey True Grips

*Schalthebel:* Shimano XT, SL-M732 

*Bremshebel:* Shimano XT II SLR, BL-M733

*Umwerfer:* Shimano XT, FD-M735

*Schaltwerk:* Shimano XT, RD-M735

*Innenlager:* Shimano Deore XT, BB-UN72 

*Kurbel:* Shimano Deore XT, FC-M735

*Pedale:* Shimano Deore XT, PD-M730

*Kette:* Shimano XT 

*Kassette:* Shimano XT, CS-HG90-7

*Bremse vorne:* Shimano XT SLR, BR-M730

*Bremse hinten:* Shimano XT II U-Brake

*Sattelstütze:* Syncros

*Sattel:* Selle Italia Flite Titanium

*Sattelschnellspanner:* k.A.

*Naben:* Shimano Deore DX, HB-M650 & FH-M650

*Schnellspanner:* Shimano XT

*Felgen:* Araya RM -20 

*Reifen:* Specialized Ground Control, 26 x 1.95


Nach fast sechs Monaten ist mein 1990/ 1991 Xizang nun endlich fertig.
Für Schlammschlachten wird es aber definitiv nicht eingesetzt. Sattdessen muss dann mein Zaskar herhalten.

Tom


----------



## spatzel (20. Februar 2008)

Kategorie: Classic GTs

.........dann werde ich euch mal mein Zaskar vorstellen, welches ich im Winter 1992/93 für 4500 DMark gekauft habe. Ich habe den Originalaufbau mit späteren kleinen Änderungen aufgeführt, sowie wie es jetzt wieder dasteht. Das Bike wurde10 Jahre im Urzustand gefahren, bis mir 2003 das Gardaseeterrain zu mehr Federweg geraten hatte und dann die Umbauten anfingen.... 

Original

Rahmen: GT Zaskar LE  18 06/92
Decals: noch alle original( falls noch vorhanden, ein Competition Series fehlt)
Gabel: Rock Shox Mag 20
Steuersatz: Shimano XTR 
Vorbau: ursprünglich GT FlipFlop1 1/8" 150mm, später Einbau eines Control Stems 150mm
Lenker: GT Alu blank
Griffe: Onza
Barends: Onza schwarz
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR
Bremshebel: Shimano XTR
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Innenlager: Shimano BB UN 91
Kurbel: Shimano XTR
Pedale: Shimano Deore XT
Kette: Shimano HG 91
Kassette: Shimano XTR
Bremse vorne: Shimano XTR
Bremse hinten: Shimano Deore XT U-Brake
Sattelstütze: Tioga
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite
Sattelschnellspanner: GT Alu
Nabe vorne: zuerst Shimano XTR, baldiger Wechsel auf Ringle Superbubba schwarz
Nabe hinten: Shimano XTR
Schnellspanner: Shimano XTR, später Wechsel auf Ringle TiStix in rot
Felgen: Sun Chinook, später Wechsel auf Mavic 261 hinten
Reifen: Ritchey Z-Max 2.1














Heute

Rahmen: GT Zaskar LE  18 06/92
Gabel: Rock Shox Mag 20 (NOS)
Steuersatz: Shimano XTR  (NOS)
Vorbau: Control Stem 0°/150mm
Lenker: GT Alu schwarz
Griffe: GT
Barends: Onza schwarz
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR
Bremshebel: Shimano XTR
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR original
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR original
Innenlager: Shimano Deore XT
Kurbel: Shimano XTR (NOS)
Pedale: Shimano Deore XT original
Kette: Shimano HG 91
Kassette: Shimano XTR
Bremse vorne: Shimano XTR original
Bremse hinten: Shimano Deore XT U-Brake
Sattelstütze: Shimano XTR
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite
Sattelschnellspanner: GT Alu
Nabe vorne: Ringle Superbubba schwarz
Nabe hinten: Shimano XTR
Schnellspanner: Shimano XTR
Felge vorne: Sun Chinook
Felge hinten: Mavic 261 
Reifen: Ritchey Megabite 2.1

Steht seit einer Woche wieder komplett da und wartet jetzt auf den Sommer


----------



## Chat Chambers (21. Februar 2008)

*Kategorie Hardtail:

GT Tequesta '94*

Hat mit mir auf dem Buckel noch keine 400 Kilometer zurückgelegt, und ich bin der einzige, der jemals drauf gesessen hat (und sitzen wird)! Erster Ausflug nach 12 Jahren im Sommer '06.

Seite:





Antrieb:





Lenker:





Zugabe:





Rahmen:       
*GT Tequesta '94*
Gabel:          
*GT Cromo*

Naben:         
*Shimano XT schwarz*
Felgen:        
*Mavic XM 719 schwarz*
Speichen:     
*DT Swiss*
Kassette:     
*Shimano Ultegra 11-23*
Reifen:         
*Panaracer Smoke 2.1/Dart 2.1*

Kurbel:         
*Truvativ Stylo GXP*
Schaltung:    
*SRAM X.7 komplett (2006)*
Bremsen:      
*Shimano Deore V-Brake*
Steuersatz:   
*Cane Creek*

Vorbau:        
*Synrcos*
Sattelstütze: 
*Syncros*
Sattel:         
*Flite Titanium*
Lenker:         
*Answer Hyperlight blau*


----------



## olli (23. Februar 2008)

*Kategorie Hardtail:*

GT ZASKAR 2007 - Mit einem XT 739 Short Cage Schaltwerk  , 
der Rest an der Kiste war 2006/2007 erhältlich  .


----------



## mountymaus (23. Februar 2008)

*Kategorie B Fully*

Komplettansicht:




Antrieb:




Cockpit:




Wunschbild:




*Rahmen:* GT LTS-1 1996

*Gabel:* Answer Manitou EFC DH

*Steuersatz:* Hope

*Vorbau:* Hope

*Lenker:* GT

*Schalthebel:* Shimano XT

*Bremse:* Magura 10th aniversary

*Umwerfer:* Shimano XTR

*Schaltwerk:* Shimano XTR

*Innenlager:* Shimano Deore XT 

*Kurbel:* TUNE Bigfoot

*Pedale:* Shimano XTR 

*Kette:* Shimano XT 

*Sattelstütze:* Syncros

*Sattel:* Selle Italia LDY

*Sattelschnellspanner:* HOPE

*Nabe vorn:* Answer Manitou EFC

*Nabe hinten:* Hadley mit Titanfreilauf

*Schnellspanner:* HOPE

*Flaschenhalter:* Ringle H2O


----------



## tofu1000 (24. Februar 2008)

So! Dieses Mal bin ich auch mit von der Partie. Als erstes mal meine wiederbelebte Einstiegsdroge - ein 95er Backwoods. Die übliche Geschichte: Vom Zaskar geträumt - nur Geld fürs Backwoods gehabt. Aber es war immer ein treuer Gefährte und leistet nun gute Dienste als Singlespeeder und Omaschreck. Zur Freude mancher z.Zt. wetterbedingt auch mal mit dicken Gummis unterwegs.

*Katgegorie E: Singlespeed*

Totale:




Antrieb:




Cockpit:




Detail:



Teile hab ich nicht alle im Kopf, deshalb spar ich mir das an der Stelle.


----------



## Kruko (24. Februar 2008)

*Kategorie F Classic GT`s*

*GT Psyclone (1993/94)*

Komplettansicht





Antrieb





Lenkereinheit





Wunschbild





Stückliste:

*Rahmen:   *                GT Psyclone ca. 1993/94 (leider ohne Rahmennummer)

*Gabel:*                      Rock Shox MAG 21

*Steuersatz:* Race Face Real Seal

*Vorbau: *                   Syncros Cattelhead

*Lenker:*                     Syncros Hardcore

*Sattelstütze:*             Syncros Hardcore

*Schalt/Bremshebel:*     XTR 900

*Bremsen:*                  XTR 900

*Schaltwerk:*               XTR 900

*Umwerfer:*                 XT 730

*Kurbel:* Race Face Turbine LP (1994)

*Innenlager:*                XT

*Naben:*                     XTR 900

*Felgen:* Mavic 117 SUP Ceramic
*
Sattel:*                     Selle Italia Flite

*Pedale:* Shimano SPD-M 737


----------



## tofu1000 (24. Februar 2008)

Und hier noch mein geliebtes Zaskar. Die Herstellungsjahre der Teile sind bunt gemischt und beinhalten etwa 15 Jahre... Ich habe einfach das drangeschraubt was sich aus meiner Sicht als zuverlässig und haltbar erwiesen hat. Und rausgekommen ist ein Rad wie ein Maßanzug zum einsauen!

*Kategorie A: Hardtail*

Totale:




Antrieb:




Cockpit:




Detail:




Auch hier spare ich mir die Teileliste. Wer zu beiden Rädern etwas wissen möchte, frage einfach. Ich steige dann hinab in die Katakomben und erstatte anschließend Meldung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (24. Februar 2008)

*Kategorie E - Singlespeed*


so, eingentlich wollte ich nicht teilnehmen, da mein Objekt der Begierde noch nicht geliefert wurde....
Nach einer ausgiebigen Tour mit dem Singlespeed Psyclone bin aber sowas von begeistert, dass ich das Baby doch in den Wettbewerb schicke.

Es ist, soweit mir bekannt, ein 93er Psyclone. Ich habe es noch nicht lange und werde es in den nächsten Wochen abstossen, da mir ein schwarzes (!!!) Psyclone zugelaufen ist  .

Wie immer bei meinen Haufen - es werden nur Teile verbaut, die im Alltag funktionieren und mir persönlich gefallen; alles was ich nicht richtig fahren kann, fliegt raus. 
Geputzt habe ich den Haufen natürlich auch nicht...

von der Seite:





Antrieb:




Cockpit:




Wunschbildchen:





Komposition:
GT Psyclone 18" 1993
LRS DT Swiss Hügi 240er Naben, Mavic Felgen
Panaracer Smoke und Dart Drahtreifen
Devil Ventilkappen
Rock Shox SID Dual Air Gabel 80mm
Chris King NoThread Set schwarz
ne Handvoll 0815 Spacer
Azonic O.R.C. Lenker
Azonic O.R.C. Vorbau
Griffe wasweissich
Altek V-Brake Hebel
Avid Single Digit Mag V-Brake vorne
Shimano Deore XT U-Brake hinten
Nokon Hüllen silber
American Classic Sattelstütze
Selle Italia Flite gelb
Race Face Forged Kurbel mit Specialites TA Zephyr Kettenblatt 44er
Wippermann Weisstern Kette
Surly Singleator Spanner
Titan Singlestar 18er
Ritchey Schnellspanner
Xpedo SL Pedale


----------



## GTdanni (24. Februar 2008)

.... und hier mein SSP .  

Also Kategorie E - Singlespeed 

Ein Tachyon mit 590er Felgen (ETRTO)  38/18 Freilaufritzel

Die Teile sind alle nix besonderes aber relativ selten.  
Die Lila U-Brake ist übrigens einmalig, da in Heimarbeit (nicht von mir) entstanden.  

Gewicht 10,8Kg und es fährt sich sehr ...... wendig. 





















Cu Danni


----------



## GTdanni (24. Februar 2008)

.....mein Zaskar. 

Kategorie A - Hardtail 

Ein relativ seltenes schwarzes Zassi (da sind die Decals unter dem Lack/Pulver) 

Teile sind ein wilder Mix aber funktionieren ganz gut, so Sachen wie Kurbel, Vorbau/Lenker und evtl. Schaltung sind noch nicht das Ende. 

(ich denke über ne 10Gang nach) 

Gewicht 10,5Kg (natürlich so wie auf dem Bild) 



















Cu Danni


----------



## butsche2002 (24. Februar 2008)

*Kategorie A : Hardtail *

GT Zaskar Le Team 1999

Komplettansicht :






Antrieb :






Cockpit :








Wunsch :








Rahmen: GT Zaskar le team 1999
Gabel: Rock Shox Judy XC
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Schaltung: Shimano XT 2008
Kurbel: Shimano XT 2008
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Lenker: Ritchey WCS
Griffgummi: Profile 
Pedale: Shimano XTR 
Bremse vorne : XT V-Brake 2008
Bremse hinten : XT V-Brake 2008
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XP 
Nabe vorne : Nope Fun Works N76 light
Nabe hinten : Nope Fun Works N76 light
Felgen: Nope Fun Works Universe black 
Reifen: Continental MountainKing Supersonic Limited Edition#



*......dabei ist Alles  *


----------



## Revon (24. Februar 2008)

Kategorie A : Hardtail 

GT TEAM AVALANCHE 1991


Seitenansicht:




Antrieb:




Cockpit:




Auswahlfoto:





Rahmen: GT TEAM AVALANCHE aus Tange Prestige Concept Rohren in "Midnight Aurora" ;-)
Gabel: GT 2x4 in Rahmenfarbe lackiert
Vorbau: GT Flip Flop in Rahmenfarbe lackiert
Sattelstütze: XTR 900er Stahl
Sattel: Flite
Lenker: Ur-Syntace Racelite
Schaltung, Kurbel, Umwerfer: XT 1991
Shifter: Sachs New Success
Innenlager: Tange (Orginal so von GT)
Griffgummis: Magura
Bremsen: Magura HS33 mit Stahlflex Leitungen
Felgen: Mavic 217 SUP CD
Reifen: Maxxis Larsen TT 2.35
Tacho: Cateye Cordless von 1991

Tolle Konkurrenzräder!

Viel Erfolg allen!
Revon


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Februar 2008)

Kategorie A Hardtail

  GT Zaskar Le Bj 07 1998  

es sollte möglichst viel schwarz verbaut werden

Zutatenliste (ich bin halt Koch):

Rahmen:    GT   
Gabel  : Pace RC30
Bremszuggegenhalter  : Syncros
Sattelstütze  : Syncros
Vorbau  :Syncros
Lenker  : Syncros Heat Treated 6061er t6 alu    
LRS      : Syncros mit GT Hadley-Naben (mi Titan-Freilauf)   
Schaltung  :Grip Shift
Bremshebel:  Kooka  
Bremsen  : Shimano LX
Kurbel   : Shimano LX
Pedale  : Shimano XT Bärentatzen (die grossen)   
Schaltwerk : Shimano LX
Umwerfer   : Shimano LX
Sattel  :  Flite Titanium
Mäntel  : vom schwarzen Vogel

und Mojo fakes

bevor einer was sagt,ich habe die enden der schalt und bremszüge mit schrumpfschlauch abgeschlossen (damit ich keine silbernen kappen ranbauen musste).
die hintere bremse übrigends fünktioniert einwandfrei (mit meiner kleinen guten zauberei).


Seitenansicht





Antrieb





Cockpit





Wunschbild







es hat mir grossen spass gemacht das mit den vielen verrückten hier durchzuziehen.


projekt fürs nächste jahr ist schon am entstehen.

hab noch viele bilder gemacht die in den nächsten tagen im album einzusehen sind.


----------



## mountymaus (25. Februar 2008)

*Kategorie A Hardtail*

Komplettansicht GT Xizang Team 1999:





Antrieb:





Cockpit:





Wunschbild:







*Rahmen:* GT Xizang Team 1999

*Gabel:* Rock Shox Recon

*Steuersatz:* Hope

*Vorbau:* Ritchey WCS

*Lenker:* Roox

*Schalthebel:* Shimano XT

*Bremse:* Magura HS33 mit Stahlflexleitungen

*Umwerfer:* Shimano XTR

*Schaltwerk:* Shimano XTR 

*Kurbel:* Race Face Next LP

*Pedale:* Shimano XTR 

*Kette:* Shimano XT 

*Sattelstütze:* Syncros

*Sattel:* Selle Italia LDY

*Sattelschnellspanner:* GT

*Nabe vorn:* White Industries

*Nabe hinten:* White Industries

*Schnellspanner:* Syncros

*Flaschenhalter:* Ringle H2O


----------



## insanerider (26. Februar 2008)

Hardtail





92er Avalanche, Aufbau grob zeitecht mit einigen wenigen Ausnahmen....passt also deswegen nicht in die Klassik-Kategorie


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Februar 2008)

Dann will ich auch mal.

Kategorie C, Rennrad:

*GT ZR 2000*





Antrieb:




Cockpit:




Wunschfoto:




Teileliste:

Rahmen          : GT ZR 2000, Alu 7005, RH 54cm, Bj.1999
Gabel             : PRO Carbon
Steuersatz      : FSA, 1 Zoll Ahead
Vorbau           : Easton
Lenker            : Easton
Sattelstütze    : Trigon Carbon
Sattel            : Fizik Arione
Laufräder        : Mavic Aksium Race
Schläuche       : Conti Suso
Reifen             : Schwalbe Stelvio Front/Rear
Kurbel             : Suntour Superbe Pro 52/39
Schaltwerk,
Kassette, Kette,
Werfer, Bremsen,
           STI      : Shimano Ultegra
Pedale             : Look KEO

Ich hoffe, das ich nichts vergessen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (27. Februar 2008)

Kategorie A Hardtail:

*GT Richter 8.0*





Antrieb:




Cockpit:




Wunschfoto:




Teileliste:

Rahmen : GT Richter 8.0, Tange Prestige/True Temper GTX, Bj 1993, komplett restauriert 2007
Gabel: Tange Prestige CroMo, Triple butted
Steuersatz: Cane Creek S8
Vorbau: Race Face Evolve XC, 130 mm, -6°
Lenker: Race Face Air Alloy, 25,4, 580 mm
Griffe: Bontrager
Bremsen: Avid Single Digit 7 (V-Brake)
Schaltwerk: XT 737
Kassette: XT 8-fach 11-28
Kette: XT
Umwerfer: XT 737
Kurbel: Race Face Prodigy XC
Innenlager: Race Face SRX
Sattelstütze: Syncros 27,0
Sattel: Flite
Laufräder: XT Naben, Mavic X 221 Felgen, Vorne + Hinten Links DT Revolution Speichen, Antriebsseite DT Comp Speichen
Schläuche: Conti Suso
Reifen: Conti Mountainking 2,2 Suso


----------



## SixTimesNine (27. Februar 2008)

Kategorie B Fully

GT LTS 96

The boys in the crew love leather. And rubber? Yeah, and rubber, too!
But most of all they *L*ove*T*o*S*ee CARBON!!!

Rahmen: 96er LTS 19"
Gabel: Fox Vanilla 125 RLC
Dämpfer: RockShox Deluxe
Steuersatz: Chris King ohne Schriftzug
Lager: Stöckli
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Sattel: Flite Titanium
Vorbau: Moots
Lenker: Schmolke
LR vo: White Industries mit Mavic X317
LR hi: Hügi mit Mavic X517
Schaltung: SRAM X.O. Carbon Trigger
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.O. Carbon, langer Käfig
Umwerfer: SRAM X Gen
Kurbel: RaceFace
Pedale: Syncros race chromoly
Bremse vo: Gatorbrake 8 Kolben, 203 mm
Bremse hi: Avid Tri Align
Bremsgriff vo: Gatorbrake
Bremsgriff hi: Real
Mäntel: Schwalbe Smart Sam 2,25


Seitenansicht




Antrieb




Cockpit




Wunschbild





That´s all Folks


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Februar 2008)

Kategorie F Klassik:

*GT Avalanche 1991*





Antrieb:




Cockpit:




Wunschfoto:




Das Avalanche befindet sich in absolutem Originalzustand. Vermutlich ist sogar die Luft in den Reifen noch aus 1991. Als ich es Ende 2006 bekommen habe, hatte es ganz sicher weniger als 50 km gelaufen. Seitdem ist es allerdings einige hundert Km (ok, schonend) bewegt worden. Ich habe lediglich den original GT Bullbar nachgerüstet.

Teileliste:

Rahmen: GT Avalanche 1991, True Temper GTX
Gabel: GT 3 D
Vorbau: GT Flipflop
Lenker GT Ergo (Bullbar)
Schaltung, Kurbel: Deore DX
STI: XT
Bremse: Deore DX
Steuersatz: Deore XT
Laufräder: Naben Deore DX, Felgen Ritchey Vantage Expert
Reifen: Panaracer Smoke V+H
Sattel + Stütze: GT
Flaschenhalter: Hoeckle Special (aus echtem Feri)


----------



## Stemmel (27. Februar 2008)

Kategorie A Hardtail

*GT Avalanche 1.0*





Antrieb: 




Cockpit: 




Wunschfoto:




Mein erstes - und bisher einziges - GT in der Farbe british sky blue  

Teileliste:
Rahmen: GT Avalanche 1.0, Bj. 2006, Rahmenhöhe M
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba SL 100 mm mit Poplock
Steuersatz: Cane Creek
Vorbau: Race Face Deus XC 
Lenker: Race Face Deus XC Oversized
Griffe: Ergon Race 
Bremsen: Magura Louise, vorne 180 mm, hinten 160 mm 
Schaltwerk: Sram XO Long Cage 
Schaltgriff: Sram XO Twister 
Kassette: Shimano Deore XT
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT
Kette: Shimano Deore XT
Kurbel: Truvative Stylo Team GXP
Sattelstütze: Race Face Evolve XC
Sattel: Terry Butterfly RS 
Laufräder: Naben Ringle Dirty Flea, Speiche Saphim Race, Felge Ringle DS2 XC
Schläuche: Conti Suso 
Reifen: Conti Speed King Suso 2.1 
Flaschenhalter: 1-NoName von CNC


----------



## toncoc (28. Februar 2008)

toncoc schrieb:


> kategorie e.) SSP
> 
> 92er gt timberline



im zuge der fashion police kommentare hier, habe ich mich entschlossen, mich den vorgaben zu beugen. ich gestehe meine fehler ein und zeige, das auch ich mit der forumssoftware umgehen kann.

bike komplett von rechts 




antrieb




cockpit





wunschbild


----------



## SixTimesNine (28. Februar 2008)

Kategorie A Hardtail

GT Zaskar LE  96

Joe Beauregard zu Nobody im gleichnamigen Film "Mein Name ist Nobody": "Es funkelt und glitzert wie eine BordelltÃ¼r"
(Mindestens aber gereicht es dem âSilver Surferâ zu ehren.)


Rahmen: 96er Zaskar LE
Gabel: Marzocchi Atomic Race 80
Steuersatz: Chris King
SattelstÃ¼tze: RinglÃ© Moby Deuce
Sattel: Flite Titanium
Vorbau: Critical
Lenker: Syncros
LRS: Naben Chris King, Felgen Syncros LilÂ´ Snapper 23x13
Schaltung: Sachs Plasma
Schaltwerk: Precision
Umwerfer: Campa
Kurbel: Caramba
Tretlager: Syncros
Pedale: Syncros Alu
Bremsen: Hershey
Bremsgriffe: Box
MÃ¤ntel: Schwalbe Nobby Nic & Racing Ralph 2,40

Seitenansicht




Antrieb




Cockpit




Wunschbild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (28. Februar 2008)

Kategorie C: 28er - Mein GT ZR 1.0

a: Komplettansicht




b: Antriebsstrang




c: Cockpit




d: Wunschfoto - Front






Rahmen : GT ZR 1.0, RH 60cm
Gabel : Easton EC90 SL
Steuersatz : FSA
Vorbau : Ritchey WCS Carbon 4AXIS
Lenker : ITM
Sattelstütze : Ritchey WCS Post
Sattel : Flite
Felgen : Mavic CXP 33
Naben : Campagnolo Record Naben
Schläuche : Continental Race 28
Reifen : Michelin Pro² Race
Kurbel : Campagnolo Centaur
Schaltwerk,
Kassette, Kette,
Umwerfer, Bremsen,
STI : Campagnolo Centaur
Pedale : Shimano XT


----------



## versus (28. Februar 2008)

und kurz vor schluss für die kategorie hardtail noch mein 98er rasta-zaskar 
ein grünes teil (stütze, oder h2o) fehlt noch !

seite:




antrieb:




lenkzone:




wunschfoto:




es war letztes jahr mein meistgefahrenes rad und hat die besten aussichten diesen titel dieses jahr wieder zu bekommen. gerade ist eine fox float 80 eingetroffen, die ggf. dran kommen könnte...

teileliste:

rahmen : GT Zaskar 1998 18" in dark orange (ist aber eher dunkelgelb)
gabel: rock shox sid team 2003 mit poploc
steuersatz: fsa orbit, rot eloxiert
vorbau: x-lite rot eloxiert
lenker: nc-17 starbar, grün eloxiert
lenkerstopfen: ac, rot eloxiert
griffe: corratec kork (6gr/stück)
bremsen: Avid Single Digit 7
bremshebel: real, rot eloxiert
booster: acor fishplate, grün eloxiert
schaltwerk: sram 9.0 sl
kassette: xtr 8-fach 11-30
kette: sram pc 58
umwerfer: xt 750
kurbel: race face turbine ib, silber/rot eloxiert
kettenblätter: t.a. specialites
pedale: time atac carbon titan
innenlager: fsa ultimax ti
sattelstütze: syncros 27,2
sattel: flite tt
laufräder: mavic crossmax ´99
schnellspanner: acor ti, rot eloxiert
schläuche: specialized turbo 
reifen: conti explorer supersonic
flaschenhalter: ringle h2o bottlecage, rot eloxiert
schalt- und bremszüge: nokon track pearls
gewicht: 10,1 kg


----------



## GT-Hinterland (28. Februar 2008)

Kategorie A Hardtail

*GT Tequesta 1991*





*Antrieb:*




*Cockpit: *




*Wunschfoto:*




In erbärmlichem Zustand angekommen und 2008 neu aufgebaut. 
*Teileliste:*

Rahmen: GT Tequesta 1991 Tange CR-Mo
Gabel: GT
Steuersatz:Ritchey Scuzzy Logic Pro
Vorbau: Kore
Lenker: Kore Lite1 AL6061 Butted
Griffe: Ritchey 
Bremse: VR Shimano Deore V-Brake BR 510 HR Shimano Deore XT II U-Brake 
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore RD M510
Kassette: Shimano Deore 
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore FD M511
Kurbel: Truvative Isoflow
Innenlager: Truvative
Sattelstütze: Sel.Co 26,4mm
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Genuine Gel
Laufräder: Alexrims ACE17 Naben Quando
Schläuche: Continental
Reifen: HR: Tioga Factory XC 1,95 VR: Tioga Extreme XC 2,10


----------



## GT-Hinterland (28. Februar 2008)

Kategorie F Klassik:

*GT Avalanche 1990 (Modell 1991)*





*Antrieb:*




*Cockpit:*




*Wunschfoto:*





1991 ein Traum 2006 Realität 

*Teileliste:*

Rahmen: GT Avalanche 1990 (1991) Tange Prestige
Gabel: GT 2X4
Steuersatz: GT 1 1/8 
Vorbau: GT
Lenker: GT Duraluminium
Griffe: GrabOn
Bremsen: VR Shimano Deore DX Cantilever HR Shimano Deore DX U-Brake
Brems- Schalthebeleinheit: Shimano Deore XT ST M092
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore DX RD M650
Kassette: Shimano Deore DX 7 Fach
Kette: Shimano Deore DX 
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore Dx FD M560
Kurbel: Shimano Deore DX FC MT80
Innenlager: Shimano Deore DX
Sattelstütze: GT True Temper
Laufräder: Ritchey Vontage Comp mit Shimano Deore DX Naben
Schläuche: Continental
Reifen: HR: Panaracer Smoke VR: Panaracer Dart


----------



## chrrup150 (28. Februar 2008)

sorry doppelt gemoppelt


----------



## chrrup150 (28. Februar 2008)

Kategorie C Rennrad
GT-Edge Stahlrennrad

















Rahmen: Gt Edge´99
Gabel: Carbon
Innenlager: 105
Schaltwerk; Umwerfer, Kette: Ultegra
Kurbel; STI; Kassette: Dura Ace
Bremsen: Mavic
Bremszüge: Nokon
Steuersatz: Chris King
Sattel: Flite
Stütze, Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Syntace Racelite
Naben, Spanner: Tune
Speichen: Dt Revolution
Felgen: DT RR 1.1
Nippel: DT Alu
Reifen: Mchelin Pro Race2
Schläuche: Michelin Latex


----------



## BonelessChicken (29. Februar 2008)

*Kategorie B: Fully*

*GT LTS 1996*

Komplettansicht




Antriebstrang




Cockpit




Wunschfoto




*Rahmen:* GT LTS 1996 (Ball Burnished mit Titanwippe, Grösse: 18")
*Dämpfer:* Rock Shox Coupe Deluxe
*Gabel:* Rock Shox Judy DH mit Eibach Stahlfedern und Shockbone Carbon Bremsbrücke
*Steuersatz:* Chris King 1 1/8"
*Vorbau:* Answer A-Tac 1 1/8"
*Lenker:* Bontrager Titec 140 PG Titanium
*Griffe:* Ritchey Truegrip WCS
*Schalthebel:* Shimano XTR 950
*Schaltzüge:* Nokon
*Bremshebel:* Shimano XTR 950
*Bremszüge:* Nokon
*Umwerfer:* Shimano XTR 950
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano XTR 950
*Innenlager:* Shimano XTR BB-UN 91 73 mm, Achslänge 113 mm
*Kurbel:* Race Face Turbine LP mit SRP Kettenblattschrauben
*Pedale:* Odyssey Shark Bite
*Kette:* Shimano XTR 7401
*Kassette:* Shimano XTR CS-M900
*Bremse vorne:* Shimano XTR V-Brake
*Booster vorne:* Gorilla
*Bremse hinten:* Shimano XTR V-Brake
*Booster hinten:* Footwork
*Sattelstütze:* American Classic 27,0 mm
*Sattel:* Selle Italia Flite Titanium Kevlar
*Sattelschnellspanner:* Tune Würger
*Naben:* Shimano XTR 950
*Schnellspanner:* Shimano XTR 950
*Felgen:* Mavic 217
*Reifen:* IRC Mythos XC 2.1 Kevlar


----------



## Kruko (29. Februar 2008)

*Kategorie C*

*GT ZR 1.0 (2004)*

Komplett:





Antrieb:





Lenkzone:





Wunschbild (Fulcrum-Nabe):





Rahmen:  GT ZR 1.0

Gabel: GT Carbon 1

Steuersatz: FSA

Vorbau: Ritchey WCS

Lenker: Ritchey WCS

Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS

Schaltung: Shimano Ultegra 9-fach

Bremsen: Shimano Ultegra 

Kurbel: Shimano Ultegra

Umwerfer: Shimano Ultegra

Schaltwerk: Shimano Ultegra

Laufräder: Fulcrum Racing 5 evolution

Reifen: Michelin Pro²Race

Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Gel

Pedale: Shimano SPD

Tacho: Shimano Flight Deck

Gewicht (ohne Pedale): ca. 8,5 kg


----------



## kingmoe (29. Februar 2008)

So, mein Rad für die Kategorie Singlespeed (leider nur mäßige Bilder, weil keine Zeit für eine "vernünftige" Foto-Session...   )

Komplettrad:




Antrieb:




Cockpit:




Wunschbild "Fette Kette":




Rahmen: 1990er Tequesta MTB, Alles unnötige abgeflext, geglättet und neu gepulvert (Farbe: Erbsensuppengrün)
Mehr zur Restauration hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4327227&postcount=4330
Gabel: Aero Rennrad-Stahlgabel
Vorbau / Steuersatz: Control Tech MTB / XT
Lenker: Alu (einfacher Ritchey oder sowas), MTB, gekürzt
Griffe: Durchsichtige Griffe mit Isoband-Muster drunter  
LRS: Vo. Rigida DP18 auf Ultegra-nabe, hi. DP18 auf Surly Flip-Flop-Nabe fixed/free
Reifen: 25er Conti Ultra Sport
Kurbel / KB / Innenlager: Shimano 600 Ultegra / KB ohne Schalthilfen / Shimano LX oder XT
Pedale: Bärentatzen mit Körbchen
Kette: Halflink-Chain, fett
Stütze: Kalloy
Sattel: Vetta Tranverse TT, selber mit Echtleder (Schlangenleder-Prägung) neu bezogen
Bremsen / Hebel: Shimano Dual Pivot / Tech Lite MTB

Extras: Flachmannhalter / Singlespeed-Aheadkappe


----------



## kingmoe (29. Februar 2008)

So, und gleich das Rad für die Kategorie Fully hinterher.

EDIT sagt gerade, dass ich das Rad wegen 5mm zuviel FW in die DDD-Kategorie verschieben muss.
Passt eigentlich nicht so, da ich das Bike eher gemütlich einsetzen werde und auf tourentaugliche Teile geachtet habe...

















Rahmen: GT Ruckus Two Point Zero
Gabel: Marzocchi All Mountain I (ETA, TST2, 08/15, XYZ was weiß ich... Mäusekino eben...)
Vorbau / Lenker / Griffe : GT BMX / Modolo Mohican 22,2mm / Ritchey
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit XL II
Shifter / SW / UW: SRAM X.9 / SRAM X.9 / Deore
Kurbel / Kette / Pedale: LX Hollow Tech II / XT / Wellgo B27 (Fräsorgie mit Industrielagern)
Bremsen: Hayes Nine (203mm / 160mm)
Stütze / Sattel: GT / Vetta Tranverse TT Manganese
LRS: DT Swiss Cerit mit Alexrims Supra BH Pro
Reifen: Hi. Maxxis Advantage 2.4", vo. Tioga Yellow Kirin 2.3"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xizonga (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo an alle Gt Psyclone Fans!!

Ich habe hier eine gute Nachricht!!

Ich werde mein GT Psyclone verkaufen, da es nur noch im Keller steht...
Ich sebst habe das Rad vor eineiger Zeit aus den USA geholt, da ich hier in Deutschland keines mehr bekommen habe...

Das Rad ist fast gar nicht gelaufen, da ich in Düsseldorf wohne und es hier leider nicht so die passenden Berge gibt.
Daher nun an alle die ein so geiles bike suchen:
Meines ist zu haben...

Komplett mit Chris King Steuersatz, XT/XTR ; Syncros Teile, Race Face Kurbeln etc.
Ich weiß gar nicht mehr genau was so dran ist an dem guten Stück..Federgabel auf alle Fälle auch, aber das ist denke ich keine so gute...ich kannte sie jedenfalls nicht..


Wer Interesse hat bekommt auch Bilder.
Es Ist Gelb und wohl irgendwie limitiert...

Eigentlich will ich es behalten, aber mein Radstall ist zu voll..und dann muß eines gehen..zumal ich es nie nutze.


----------



## hoeckle (29. Februar 2008)

Egal was Du hier für eine Botschaft verkündest, sie hat hier nichts zu suchen... 

Sei so lieb und bemühe edit...


----------



## Kint (29. Februar 2008)

xizonga schrieb:


> mist der hier nix zu suchen hat....



das gibts doch nicht, da schafft manns einem monat den faden gegen classiker, sispeeder  und anderes semigt begeistertes pack zu verteidigen udn dann sowas auf der zielgeraden. aaargh... ick werd zum tier.... kannst du nicht lesen ?             



Kint schrieb:


> *In diesem thread werden nur Bikes gepostet*



dafür gehörts dir dass du auf dem bock sitzen bleibst....


----------



## xizonga (29. Februar 2008)

Sorry, ich denke ich behalte das bike gerne...auf so niedriges niveau muß man sich nicht herablassen...ein netter Hinweis hätte gereicht zumal ich mir nicht all eure ach so tollen Bikes anschauen wollte, mir ist nicht aufgefallen das es nur um sowas wie Bikes zeigen geht...fahrt weiter mit euren Rädern und vergesst euer Hirn nicht auf dem Weg nach oben.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (29. Februar 2008)

!


----------



## Kint (29. Februar 2008)

@ all - bitte jetzt nicht noch nachtretten. 



xizonga schrieb:


> Sorry, ich denke ich behalte das bike gerne...auf so niedriges niveau muß man sich nicht herablassen...ein netter Hinweis hätte gereicht zumal ich mir nicht all eure ach so tollen Bikes anschauen wollte, mir ist nicht aufgefallen das es nur um sowas wie Bikes zeigen geht...fahrt weiter mit euren Rädern und vergesst euer Hirn nicht auf dem Weg nach oben.



mittlerweile etwas beruhigt.... 

lies das erste post in diesem faden dann weisst du dass sowas in dieses thema am allerletzten reingehört. von allen die du dir hättest aussuchen können hast du leider den unglücklichsten gewählt. 

verkaufsfäden sind in herstellerforen generell unzulässig, und wenn du was anbieten willst dann bitte hier :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=143464&page=94

also nochmal nett bitte, copy paste den text aus deinem post 78 ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4530326&postcount=78 ) 

in ein post im auktionswarnungsfaden, und hinterher editiere bitte post 78 & 81 hier zu "..." wir machen das auch und alle sind wieder glcüklich. 

DANKE  - und nochmal herzlich willkommen bei den gt verrückten und nebenbei gesgat ein psyclone verkauft man nicht, das bereut man hinterher nur.


----------



## MrProd (29. Februar 2008)

*GT Zaskar Team 2007*

So nun ich auch noch auf dem letzten Drücker. Habe das Fahrrad im Winter aufgebaut ... da es auch gefahren wird und nicht nur an der Wand hängt lassen sich halt gebrauchsspuren nicht vermeiden. Für neue Mäntel hatte ich kein Geld mehr => Studentenfahrrad. Zu guter letzt hat mich heut das Wetter im Stich gelassen, was solls dabeisein ist alles.

Kategorie: A - Hardtail


















Parts:
Rahmen: GT Zaskar Team 2007
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba Race
Schaltung: Shimano XTR 
Kurbel, Vorbau, Lenker: Race Face
Bremsen: Magura Marta SL
Felgen: Mavic Crossride
Ansonsten nichts erwähnenswertes 

Viel erfolg euch allen (sind echt wahnsinns schöne bikes dabei)

Grüße
Marc


----------



## B-Ston3D (29. Februar 2008)

kategorie c): 28er

GT virage: Rahmen ?1998? nos von ebay mit neuen (und ein paar guten alten) parts ausgestattet.  nach langem suchen hab ich jetzt eine 28 zoll alu gabel mit federgabelgeometrie gefunden. umwerfer brauche ich hier im flachland nicht.
entschuldigt die bilder. ich musste mir eine kamera leihen und die ist murks 


 









Rahmen: GT Virage
Gabel: Evotech
Laufräder: DT Tk 7.1 Felgen auf Onyx Naben.
Bremsen: Speed Dial SL
Kassette, Kette, Schaltwerk, Schalthebel: XT 2008
Kurbel: LX 2007
Pedale: LX Bärentatzen 
Stütze: Thomson elite
Sattel: Flite
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit
Vorbau: Guizzo
Lenker: Kalloy (240gramm)
Griffe: Token mit Aluschellen


----------



## Janikulus (29. Februar 2008)

Kategorie DDD:

GT Dyno Slammer 1995:
so gekauft Ende 2007, inzwischen nur mit Decals getuned

Seitenansicht:




Antrieb:




Cockpit:




Wunschbild:




Gruss,
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (29. Februar 2008)

*Kategorie C, Rennrad  GT ZR1.0 *

Komplettansicht:





Antrieb:





Cockpit:





Wunschbild:






Rahmen: GT ZR 1.0 

Gabel: GT Carbon 1

Steuersatz: FSA

Vorbau: Ritchey WCS

Lenker: Ritchey WCS

Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS

Schaltung: Shimano Ultegra 10-fach

Bremsen: Shimano Ultegra

Kurbel: Shimano Ultegra

Umwerfer: Shimano Ultegra

Schaltwerk: Shimano Ultegra

Laufräder: Mavic Ksyrium Elite

Reifen: Conti Grand Prix

Sattel: Selle Italia LDY Sport

Pedale: Shimano SPD

Tacho: Ciclo Sport Hac 4 Plus

Gewicht (ohne Pedale): ca. 8,5 kg


----------



## singlestoph (29. Februar 2008)

also dann 

Kategorie 28"

GT EDGE

aus dem letzten Jahrgang der in die schweiz geliefert wurde, nehm ich an.
der rahmen hat noch ein paar jahre beim importeur rumgelegen
hab mir damals 2 geschnappt und eins weiter verkauft

dieses hier hab ich mit 9fach 105, King Steuersatz und ritcheyteilen aufgebaut













wunschbild


----------



## singlestoph (29. Februar 2008)

noch eins

GT Zaskar 

mit teilen die ich von 1996 bis 1999 im rennen gefahren bin

control tech kam bei uns vom gleichen importeur wie GT also find ich kann man das gut da hinschrauben, find ich auch etwas edler als Kore

Bontrager Ti lenker 

der rest meine damaligen favoriten, ritchey, xtr, RS, Crossmax


----------



## tomasius (29. Februar 2008)

.


----------



## SpeedyR (29. Februar 2008)

*Kategorie : DDD*

Rafa's  GT IT1 2007 

*Rahmen:* GT IT1 Gearbox 2007 , 230mm Federweg
*Gabel:* Manitou Dorado MRD 180mm,IFP nachgerüstet
*Dämpfer:* Marzocchi Roco World Cup 241mm
*Feder:* Marzocchi Titan 400x3,00
*Kurbelgarnitur:* Shimano Saint 83/128mm Achse
*Pedale:* Crankbrothers Mallet Magnesium
*Schaltung:* Internal Transmission Shimano Alfine Rapidfire 8speed
*Kette:* Sram PC99 Powerlink
*Felgen:* Sun MTX 32loch
*Reifen: *Kenda "Hans Rey Design" Nevegal '2,5 Stick E
*Naben:* GT IT1 Cassette Design 12 mm Rock Shox Maxle
*Speichen:* DT Comp 2.0 x 1.8
*Nippel:* DT Prolock Aluminium
*Bremsen:* Avid Code 203 mm
*Lenker:* Easton CNT  Monkeylite 711mm
*Vorbau:* Manitou Dorado integriert
*Steuersatz:* Chris King No Threadset "The Patriot"
*Sattel:* Flite Titan
*Sattelstütze:* GT 6061 (ex Lobo STS)
*Sattelklemme:* GT Integriert






















Beste Grüsse Rafael


----------



## SixTimesNine (29. Februar 2008)

Kategorie F Classic

GT Richter 8.0

FERRARI Rot

Rahmen: 93er Richter 8.0 Tange Prestige and True Temper GTX Heat Treated Double Butted Chromoly Tubing
Gabel: RockShox Quadra
Steuersatz: Tioga Alchemy
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Sattel: GT Racing Saddle w/Hollow Chromoly Rails
Sattelklemme: GT
Vorbau: GT
Lenker: GT
BarEnds: Icon (91 gr.)
LRS: Shimano Deore LX Naben, Mavic M 231
Schaltung/Bremsgriffeinheit: Shimano DX w/Rapidfire Plus Shifters
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT 21-fach Dul SIS
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT
Kurbel: Shimano Deore LX
Pedale: Shimano
Bremsen: Shimano Deore LX 
Mäntel: Corratec Diamant Wolf


Seitenansicht




Antrieb




Cockpit




Wunschbild





That´s all Folks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SixTimesNine (29. Februar 2008)

Kategorie SingleSpeed

GT Peace

One is enough

Rahmen: GT Peace Butted 4130 CR-Mo
Gabel: Gt Butted 4130 CR-Mo
Steuersatz: Cane Creek
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattel: Fizik Gobi black
Sattelklemme: GT
Vorbau: Truvativ XR
Lenker: Truvativ XR
LRS: Surly Disc Naben, Mavic 717 Disc
Kurbel: Kooka Forged
Kettenblatt: Kooka
Freilaufritzel: White Industries
Pedale: XLC
Bremsen: Hope Mono Mini 
Mäntel: Schwalbe Marathon XR


Seitenansicht




Antrieb




Cockpit




Wunschbild





That´s all Folks


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------Sorry we're closed-------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------*



aber hier gehts zur abstimmung....:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4531917&postcount=311


----------

